# How's about this for a elf 'n' safety warning?



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

This appliance can be used by children from the age of eight years and above and persons with reduced physical, sensory or mental capabilities or lack of experience or knowledge, if they have been given supervision or instruction concerning the use of the appliance in a safe way and understand he hazards involved. Children shall not play with the appliance. Cleaning and user maintenance shall not be made by children without supervision.

I was going to tell what the item is - but I think I'll allow a few guesses first. I'd put a lot of money on no one getting it right, though :lol:


----------



## Distinterior (28 Oct 2017)

A Kettle....???? or a De-Humidifier???


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

No.


----------



## t8hants (28 Oct 2017)

My first thought was a combined harvester, but I am going for a tooth brush


----------



## flh801978 (28 Oct 2017)

That paragraph is a standard wording for health and safety from a variety of manufacturers
Paste and search for that string and you get vacuum cleaners kettles coffee makers
So i imagine that somewhere a circular saw maker has used it


----------



## MikeG. (28 Oct 2017)

Retractable tape measure?


----------



## NazNomad (28 Oct 2017)

Isn't that written inside the door of the TARDIS?


No? Well, it should be.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

Keep 'em comin'. :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

It is electrical.


----------



## RobinBHM (28 Oct 2017)

torch?


----------



## JWLeaper (28 Oct 2017)

Pen/pencil


----------



## Distinterior (28 Oct 2017)

A mobile phone....?.......Maybe not!


----------



## flying haggis (28 Oct 2017)

AK 47 ??


----------



## Mike Jordan (28 Oct 2017)

Scroll saw?


----------



## david123 (28 Oct 2017)

Electric can opener


----------



## Bill Derr (28 Oct 2017)

Microwave.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

No.


----------



## skipdiver (28 Oct 2017)

Time machine?


----------



## NazNomad (28 Oct 2017)

Lidl cordless jigsaw


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

No. :lol:


----------



## dynax (28 Oct 2017)

is it mum's special thing for when dad's not at home,


----------



## skipdiver (28 Oct 2017)

Knife and fork.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

I don't think anyone'll get it in a month of Sundays.


----------



## dynax (28 Oct 2017)

oh well last go, cold fusion reactor,


----------



## JWLeaper (28 Oct 2017)

Toilet brush


----------



## skipdiver (28 Oct 2017)

Hadron collider.


----------



## DiscoStu (28 Oct 2017)

Tennis ball! It’s either going to be something that doesn’t need a warning or something where it’s not remotely appropriate for a young person. 

Serious guess - phone charger?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

Nope. Your observations are both correct, though.


----------



## Racers (28 Oct 2017)

Zero Point Energy Field Manipulator?

Pete


----------



## JWLeaper (28 Oct 2017)

Bottle of milk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

Both of Stu's observations were correct. It is electrical.


----------



## Racers (28 Oct 2017)

Electric Toothbrush. 

Pete


----------



## JSW (28 Oct 2017)

TV.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

:lol: No.


----------



## JSW (28 Oct 2017)

Remote Control for TV.
Radio.
Alarm Clock.
Lamp/Standard or any other.
Hairdryer.
FFS.
Large Hadron Collider!
Time Machine!!
T-1000!!!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2017)

An immersion heater element. :lol:


----------



## DaddyG (28 Oct 2017)

It's either something from Aldi or Screwfix as I have read this recently, just can't think what item it was on.


----------



## JSW (28 Oct 2017)

phil.p":ytg7lt49 said:


> An immersion heater element. :lol:



Wha?!


----------



## rafezetter (28 Oct 2017)

Racers":1rkyv1qu said:


> Zero Point Energy Field Manipulator?
> 
> Pete



Stargate Atlantis fan are we?


----------



## Shrubby (29 Oct 2017)

Death Star or a Crayola crayon - difficult to tell these days


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Oct 2017)

It's a Zero-Point Module, Pete ("ZPM"). ;-) 

<techy> 
I'm struggling with the sheer idiocy of Wordpress presently, having previously been used to a grown-up content management system (Joomla).* I'm rapidly losing the will to live.

Wordpress easily manages to be both melting Crayola and the Death Star simultaneously, which is quite a feat. When one considers that around 70% of the world's web sites use it, one is gripped by the sheer horror of what might happen next. Whoever designed it certainly shouldn't be let anywhere near sharp objects. 
</techy>


Grumpy (who can hardly believe it's flaming 1AM: at least I get an hour back again tonight). 

*My boss says it will "save us some time" What I said was largely unprintable. Still, all the while they keep paying me...


----------



## DiscoStu (29 Oct 2017)

So Phil was - Immersion Heater Element the right answer? Could work out if it was or if you were just smiling at the concept! I suspect it was the right answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Oct 2017)

Yes, it was an immersion heater element.


----------



## NazNomad (29 Oct 2017)

rafezetter":rs8lo4sp said:


> Racers":rs8lo4sp said:
> 
> 
> > Zero Point Energy Field Manipulator?
> ...



Stargate didn't have a Gravity Gun. HL2 for the win.


----------



## Racers (29 Oct 2017)

NazNomad":1egmrrau said:


> rafezetter":1egmrrau said:
> 
> 
> > Racers":1egmrrau said:
> ...




Yep HL2.


Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Oct 2017)

I'm sure a few of you find this interesting, but I haven't the foggiest idea what you're talking about. :?


----------



## NazNomad (29 Oct 2017)

phil.p":1nb71v29 said:


> I'm sure a few of you find this interesting, but I haven't the foggiest idea what you're talking about. :?



It's fine for playing catch with Dog, but the real fun starts in the Citadel when you can throw the Combine about. :-D


----------



## benji81 (29 Oct 2017)

Deep fat fryer?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Oct 2017)

No, it was an immersion heater element.


----------



## Racers (29 Oct 2017)

NazNomad":2z59puj7 said:


> phil.p":2z59puj7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure a few of you find this interesting, but I haven't the foggiest idea what you're talking about. :?
> ...



Antlions are the best when you have the Pheropods. 

Pete


----------



## TFrench (29 Oct 2017)

Racers":1mfw9kux said:


> NazNomad":1mfw9kux said:
> 
> 
> > phil.p":1mfw9kux said:
> ...



The level on the highway is quite possibly one of my favourite ever in any game.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Oct 2017)

Hi Phil,not been on for a while. Thought this would fit here nicely. I took it myself outside the local post office.


----------



## Ian down london way (30 Oct 2017)

Potato masher?


----------

